# Grenzangeln Tipps gesucht, Luxemburg (Mosel)



## TokyoSushiLlama (7. September 2020)

Hallo, ich würde nächstes Wochenende eventuell an die Mosel fahren. Würden dann dort campen und ich die Tage über angeln an der Mosel an den Grenzgewässern, da ich noch keinen Angelschein/Fischereischein besitze. 
Gibt's dort Stellen an denen man mit Pose angeln kann oder ist die Mosel dafür zu unruhig? Welche Fische lassen sich da fangen, welche Köder könnt ihr empfehlen?  

Bin totaler Anfänger, habe etwas gegoogelt, aber würde mir gerne mal anhören was Leute dazu sagen können die sich auskennen


----------



## cyprinusbarbus (9. September 2020)

Hi ! 
An der Mosel/Luxemburg ist Stippen kein Problem ! Der Grundelbestand ist allerdings enorm !  Am besten zwei Futterplätze anlegen, Barsch, Brasse und Rotauge geht eigentlich immer, allerdings ist eine Feederrute fast immer im Vorteil !!!  


tight lines 
Tom


----------



## Tobias85 (10. September 2020)

@TokyoSushiLlama: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob das in deinem anderen Thread ganz klar geworden ist, denn hier schreibst du wieder nur von "Grenzgewässern", daher formuliere ich das hier nochmal zur Sicherheit:

Du darfst auch dort nicht ohne Angelschein  in Deutschland angeln, egal wo lang der Fluss fließt. Du musst also auf das luxemburgische Ufer rüber, die deutsche Seite (bzw. ab der Grenzstadt 'Wasserbillig' dann beide Seiten) sind für dich leider tabu. Nur zur Sicherheit, nicht dass du versehentlich zum Schwarzangler wirst.  Und denk dran, dich vorher über die örtlichen Angelvorschriften zu erkundigen.


----------



## Andal (10. September 2020)

In Luxemburg bloss nicht zu heftig auswerfen, sonst landet der Wurm schnurstracks im Ausland!


----------



## Tari (10. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Du darfst auch dort nicht ohne Angelschein in Deutschland angeln, egal wo lang der Fluss fließt. Du musst also auf das luxemburgische Ufer rüber, die deutsche Seite (bzw. ab der Grenzstadt 'Wasserbillig' dann beide Seiten) sind für dich leider tabu. Nur zur Sicherheit, nicht dass du versehentlich zum Schwarzangler wirst.  Und denk dran, dich vorher über die örtlichen Angelvorschriften zu erkundigen.



Hey Tobias, 

hier muss ich dich korrigieren. 
Du darfst in den Grenzgewässern von beiden Seiten angeln. Dies kannst du unter anderem an einer der deutschen Ausgabestellen (z. B. Langsur - Tourist Information) in Erfahrung bringen. 
Dies weiß ich, weil ich online selbst nichts sicheres finden konnte und dort angerufen habe. 

Du brauchst hier tatsächlich nur den Fischereierlaubnisschein - Wochenkarte für Ufer 5,- €. 



TokyoSushiLlama schrieb:


> die Tage über angeln an der Mosel an den Grenzgewässern



Wenn du vorab Fragen hast - die nicht in den Bestimmungen beantwortet werden - ruf einfach mal bei der Tourist Information in Langsur an. Telefonnummer/Link kann ich dir bei Bedarf gerne per PN senden. Weiß nicht ob ich die hier so öffentlich posten darf. 

LG


----------



## Tobias85 (10. September 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Du darfst in den Grenzgewässern von beiden Seiten angeln. Dies kannst du unter anderem an einer der deutschen Ausgabestellen (z. B. Langsur - Tourist Information) in Erfahrung bringen.



Auch ohne Angelschein? Dann müsste das ja allerdings in irgendeinem Gesetz oder einer Verordnung festgehalten sein. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mich nicht auf die Aussage der Ausgabestelle verlassen.


----------



## Tari (10. September 2020)

Tobias85 schrieb:


> Auch ohne Angelschein? Dann müsste das ja allerdings in irgendeinem Gesetz oder einer Verordnung festgehalten sein. Wenn nicht, dann würde ich mich nicht auf die Aussage der Ausgabestelle verlassen.



Diese Information stammt tatsächlich nur von der Ausgabestelle, allerdings deutscher Seite.
Ich werd später mal schauen ob ich da was genaueres finde. 

Wir werden auch in 2 Wochen nach Luxemburg fahren und dort halt auch von der Lux Seite aus angeln - da ich ja erst am 10.10. Prüfung habe - will ich halt auch auf Nummer sicher gehen. 
Vielleicht findet sich ja noch jemand, der dies genauer beantworten kann.


----------



## jkc (10. September 2020)

Klick klack


----------



## Tobias85 (10. September 2020)

Tari schrieb:


> Ich werd später mal schauen ob ich da was genaueres finde.



Hat sich dann ja jetzt geklärt. Euch allen viel Erfolg an der Mosel und @jkc vielen Dank fürs klarstellen.


----------



## TokyoSushiLlama (11. September 2020)

Gehe doch an die Dockweiler Mühle. 
Dort ist ein Camping Platz mit Angelweiher / Angelsee. 
Wird beworben mit Rotaugen, Karpfen, Bars hen, Hechten und Schleifen... 
Aber aus "reviews" in threads von 2008 oder so, meinten mehrere Personen, es gäbe bis auf paar Rotaugen fast garnichts, totaler Griff ins Klo dort. 
Hat jemand hier evtl Erfahrungen oder kennt jemanden der jemanden kennt? 
Würde super gern 
a) viele Fische fangen um in Übung zu kommen 
b) super gerne meinen ersten hecht fangen! 

Habe aber echt Angst, dass es dort immernoch so schlimm ist, wie zum Teil beschrieben. Natürlich bewirbt der Camping Platz den See als Anglerparadies... 

Vielleicht teile ich meine Erfahrungen später hier!


----------

